# Black stuff protecting chasis from rust



## lr147 (Jan 27, 2008)

Whilst replacing a cross member and a few other bits on my van I jacked up a corner but misplaced the jack.  It has scratched off some black "stuff"  . Looks and feels paperlike. I assume it has been put on to stop rust. What should I do to fix/stop any future corrosion? I think the paint is OK underneath but there is a little rust around the hole at the jack point.


----------



## Rainbow-Chasers (Sep 2, 2008)

Underbody seal or schultz. Grab a can from the nearest car accessory store, don't forget though, if it is an aerosol to heat in warm water first to stop it blocking the nozzle!

Should cost around £5 a can - if you don't fancy that, blob some dirty engine oil over as a temp fix.


----------

